# 01 Nissan Frontier XE DR watts & speakers



## WoW (Jan 2, 2006)

2001 Nissan Frontier XE Dessert Runner

My radio is the stock am/fm cd player with 4 stock speakers, 2 in each door.
I blew one of the big speakers. The big ones are 6 1/2 inch, right? What size are the small ones? The radios max watt output is what, 100 watts? 

In related news, I got an MP3 player for Christmas. Its a Samsung and Im using a Belkin fm transmiter to play it in my truck. Wireless, as not wired to the truck, the transmiter plugs into the MP3 player and tranmits over an unused fm station. Works great. For the most part I can leave the radio and transmitter on one station.

Thanks.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

More like 18 watts. Unless it has some sort of upgraded audio package from nissan and has a factory installed amp.

Edit: I'm assuming by "small ones" you mean the tweeters. They are probably 1", adn yes the bigger speakers are 6.5". If you want to upgrade, just get set of comps and replace the factory tweet witht the tweet they come with. If not just go to a junkyard or something and get another factory speaker.


----------



## WoW (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks ga16freak :thumbup: 

Yeah, theyre about an inch, so tweeters sounds like the animal Im talkin bout. I didnt think a stock truck stereo came with those. Im no audiophile. Im not lookin for a major upgrade. I saw some Pioneers at a good price on Crutchfeild. 

Yall think 6 3/4 will fit? Im not opposed to cutting away the made into it plastic grill on the door panel. The Pioneers come with their own detachable grills.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

WoW said:


> Thanks ga16freak :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, theyre about an inch, so tweeters sounds like the animal Im talkin bout. I didnt think a stock truck stereo came with those. Im no audiophile. Im not lookin for a major upgrade. I saw some Pioneers at a good price on Crutchfeild.
> 
> Yall think 6 3/4 will fit? Im not opposed to cutting away the made into it plastic grill on the door panel. The Pioneers come with their own detachable grills.


Whats your price range? I can make some reccomendations if you like. Comps arent that expensive and you will be much happier more than likely.


----------



## WoW (Jan 2, 2006)

Id like to stay under $100. $75-$100.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

If you want to go a little higher the  Type R components are great for the price. They dont require a ton of power so if you dont have an amp you could just run them of the headunit for now. A Diercted Audio 250/4  would be a good match for those speakers. Reliable amp and very cheap.


----------



## Jayel2k (Jan 6, 2006)

WoW said:


> Thanks ga16freak :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, theyre about an inch, so tweeters sounds like the animal Im talkin bout. I didnt think a stock truck stereo came with those. Im no audiophile. Im not lookin for a major upgrade. I saw some Pioneers at a good price on Crutchfeild.
> 
> Yall think 6 3/4 will fit? Im not opposed to cutting away the made into it plastic grill on the door panel. The Pioneers come with their own detachable grills.


I have a 2000 Desert Runner, It came with both the mid-range & tweets in the door, and what they called a "sub" bolted to the back wall.

_Just my $.02..._


----------

